# Best Cities Outside of N. America and Europe



## Apsleyhouse (Nov 9, 2005)

What do you think are the best cities outside of North America and Europe? My list (in order) is:

1. Buenos Aires: It looks like Paris, has a climate like San Diego, is dirt cheap and is simply spectacular.

2. Tokyo: The only city in the world is the league of NY, Paris and London.

3. Hong Kong: A great city, and one that has the most beautiful natural setting along with Rio and Vancouver.

4. Beijing: The capital of what may be the strongest country in the world in 50 years and probably the most historic city in Asia along with New Dehli.

5. Shanghai

6. Mumbai

7. New Dehli: See No. 4 above.

8. Singapore

9. Bangkok: Very, very fun!

10. Mexico City and Santiago


----------



## AdamDeLonge (Aug 16, 2005)

For me:

1st Tokyo
2nd Hong Kong
3th Seoul
4th Shanghai
5th Beijing


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

Apsleyhouse said:


> 10. Mexico City


:nono: --MC is North American.


----------



## AdamDeLonge (Aug 16, 2005)

NAFTA (North-American...). Mexico is in Nafta.


----------



## CHI (Apr 17, 2004)

1. Sao Paulo (knows how to party)
2. Rio (see #1)
3. Tokyo (hugeass impressive city)
4. Buenos Aires (cosmopolitan, European)
5. Sydney (should probably be way higher on the list, but I don't know much about it other than it rocks)
6. Melbourne (see #5)
7. Perth (see #6)
8. Kingston (i know it's violent as hell but comeon, its Jamaica![technically NA but who cares])
9. Cape Town (amazing Table Mountain)
10. Hong Kong (looks pretty sick! I'd love to go there some day)


----------



## dhuwman (Oct 6, 2005)

Not in particular order

Rio
Sao Paolo
Buenos Aires

Sydney
Melbourne

Tokyo
Seoul
Shanghai
Hong Kong
Singapore
Dubai

London
Paris
Frankfurt
Munich
Milano
Madrid


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*Here are 10 in order of memory*

1-Panama City
2-Hong Kong
3-Sao Paulo
4-Tokyo
5-Buenos Aires
6-Seoul
7-Johanesburg
8-Bangkok
9-Mexico City
10-Sydney


----------



## Rogério Brasileiro (Sep 14, 2004)

Here are my list of favorites:

1 - Rio de Janeiro
2 - São Paulo
3 - Buenos Aires
4 - Mexico City (North America?)
5 - Santiago do Chile
6 - Tokyo
7 - Hong Kong
8 - Sidney
9 - Melbourne
10 - Cape Town


----------



## Day Release (Jul 5, 2005)

1.Sydney
2.Tokyo
3.Hong Kong

And that's it.


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

1.Tokyo
2. HK
3. Rio
4. Sydney
5. Shanghai
6. BA
7. Melbourne
8. Beijing
9. New Delhi
10. Sao Paulo


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

1- Melbourne !
2- Hong Kong
3- Punta Arenas
4- Auckland
5- Wellington


----------



## Zaki (Apr 16, 2005)

dhuwman said:


> Not in particular order
> 
> *London
> Paris
> ...


The title says outside of NA and Europe. learn ta read.

Anyways i would say:

Tokyo
Seoul
Hong Kong
Rio
Sydney
Sao Paulo
Buenos Aires
Kuala Lumpur
Dubai
Shanghai


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

hhh....no order

Tokyo
Seoul
Hong Kong
Melbourne
Sydney
Rio
Cape Town
Buenos Aires
Bangkok
Singapore


Many more that I think are likely great and fun cities to explore though


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

In no order:

Manila
Jakarta
Singapore
Melbourne
Sydney
Tokyo
Hong Kong
Shanghai
Beijing
New Delhi
Mumbai
Seoul
Kuala Lumpur
Dubai...


----------



## Panchiaonian (Oct 22, 2005)

Taipei ( being biased) 
Tokyo, 
Osaka,
Auckland, 
HK, 
Singapore, 
Sydney, 
KL, 
Cairo, 
BKK,
Melbourne,
Kaohsiung, 
Wellington, 
Christchurch,
Beijing,
Shenzen
Manila
Jarkarta
Brisbane
Panama city


----------



## mzn (Feb 18, 2004)

1) Buenos Aires
2) Tokyo
3) Rio de Janeiro
4) Sydney
5) Melbourne
6) Hong Kong
7) Santiago
8) Bangkok


----------



## tayser (Sep 11, 2002)

Coonabarabran.


----------



## leanvlc (Nov 12, 2005)

*best city*

1)Buenos Aires: extrange mix,glamorous, great, open mind people
2)Sydney:nice, pulite
3)Shangay
4)Tokyo
5)Montevideo


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Sydney


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

leanvlc said:


> 1)Buenos Aires: extrange mix,glamorous, great, open mind people
> 2)Sydney:nice, pulite
> *3)Shangay*
> 4)Tokyo
> 5)Montevideo


Where is Shangay?

Anyway, on my list:

Culture: Beijing
Business: Hong Kong, Shanghai
Fun: Bangkok, Rio
Living: Singapore, Hangzhou,Sydney, Kunming


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Tokio
Santiago de chile
Sydney
Buenos Aires
Mexico city


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

1. Rio
2. São Paulo
3. Melbourne
4. Tokyo
5. Brasilia
6. Dubai
7. Jakarta
8. Singapore
9. Belém, Brazil
10. Tel Aviv


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Tokyo
Osaka
Melbourne
Buenos Aires
Santiago
Bogota
Cordoba


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Shanghai
Bangkok
Hong Kong
Buenos Aires
Sydney
Rio de Janeiro
Beijing
Tokyo
Cairo
Guangzhou
Singapore
Melbourne
Cape Town
Hanoi
Marrakesh
Beirut
Nanjing


----------



## Bricken Ridge (Feb 16, 2008)

Apsleyhouse said:


> What do you think are the best cities outside of North America and Europe? My list (in order) is:
> 
> 1. Buenos Aires: It looks like Paris, has a climate like San Diego, is dirt cheap and is simply spectacular.
> 
> ...





why exclude north america and europe? are you telling us asian, australian, african and south american cities can't compete with the best of north am and europe?:lol:


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Bricken Ridge said:


> why exclude north america and europe? are you telling us asian, australian, african and south american cities can't compete with the best of north am and europe?:lol:


maybe the thread starter just feels that there are too many Europe V USA threads in this forum...


----------



## joshbc (Nov 20, 2011)

*Mexico is on N. america.*

Honk Kong
Panama City
Sao Paulo
Sydney
Santiago de chile


----------



## garum0 (Jul 26, 2010)

1) Sidney
2) Hong Kong
3) Tokyo
4) Buenos Aires
5) Singapore
6) Rio de Janeiro
7) Cape Town
8) Kuala Lumpur
9) Melbourne
10) Dubai


----------



## Bannor (Jul 23, 2011)

In no particular order:

1.Hong Kong (no words)
2.Singapore (I've lived here. best food in the world par KL maybe, but KL is dull apart from eating. SG has everything!)
3.Sydney (I would include Newcastle, Australia as a suburb, since its too small by itself) (I like Australia)
4.Brisbane (beaches and partying! Gold Coast included as well as Byron Bay!)
5.Rio (Carneval and Copacabana! Beachvolleyball!)
6.Tokyo (other worldly!)
7.Manila (hot girls! And a metropolis in the making)
8.Seoul (Tokyo's little brother. I also like korean culture)
9.Panama City (America's Singapore. high quality of life!)
10.Shanghai (Peaks my curiosity! And beautiful girls)

After those comes: Osaka (see Tokyo), Chongqing (reminds me of New York/Manhatten, and a distinct culture), Bangkok (tired of the sales people, but very interresting nontheless), Sao Paulo (huge interesting metropolis), Perth (has a great girl-guy ratio! Good beaches, clean air) and Melbourne (most homely out of all non- NA/Euro cities out there)


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Random and pointless thread from 2005, back in the City vs City days. A mystery as to why the thread came back from the crypt.


----------

